# nick barras



## newburn43 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking for Nicky Stephenson of South Shields. Sailed on the "Link One"

and the "Fresno City" Sailed on the "Fresno City"

12th. March 1962 till 31st. August 1962.


----------

